# I don't understand how devices are connected



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

I am finding that pictures my wife and I take with our iphones are ending up in weird places. Hers end up on my phone, mine on hers and mine have ended up also on my amazon echo show device. I think this has something to do with icloud. How can I stop having things automatically back up to icloud and just stay on my phone? Also, how many things is apple connected to? How is the echo show picking up images off the icloud without me telling it to? :banghead:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You've elected to share. Anything that's happening is a result of how you set up your devices.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

How do I fix that?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Like I tell my wife. "If I was there when you did it, it would be a lot easier to fix". You have to look at how you set up your system starting with how you configured icloud.


----------

